# Need this dog carrier ASAP!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

While browsing online today, I found this adorable doggie carrier tote and I want it sooooo bad! It's called Te Quiero couture dog carrier. A portion of the proceeds go toward animal charities!! 

Tell me, how cute is this????
The only question is which color to buy??? I'm leaving towards red!!!






































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I always wanted the white one. It is the same brand as my black carrier you like. 
The owner is SUCH an awesome lady, beautiful carriers & good cause!

For you though, I recommend red, because sexy brunettes look good in red!


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Very cute! I like the white one the best, but it looks good in all colors! Where did you find this? I'm interested in getting one!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I always wanted the white one. It is the same brand as my black carrier you like.
> The owner is SUCH an awesome lady, beautiful carriers & good cause!
> 
> For you though, I recommend red, because sexy brunettes look good in red!


Haha, I was thinking red would be unisex! I love the white too but I'm bad about keeping white clean! And I would be devastated if I ruined it! I found it in bitch New York for $146 shipped (coupon code puppyluv15 for 15% off)

Bry said he would buy it for me for our anniversary gift even tho I don't want anything for it!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

BellsMommy22 said:


> Very cute! I like the white one the best, but it looks good in all colors! Where did you find this? I'm interested in getting one!


The website is bitchnewyork.com, it's $150 plus shipping, however there is a 15% off coupon code (puppyluv15). On doggiecoutureshop.com it's $220!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Haha, I was thinking red would be unisex! I love the white too but I'm bad about keeping white clean! And I would be devastated if I ruined it! I found it in bitch New York for $146 shipped (coupon code puppyluv15 for 15% off)
> 
> Bry said he would buy it for me for our anniversary gift even tho I don't want anything for it!!
> 
> ...



No no no, what 15%??? I gave you a 20% off coupon, use that! It should still work. I'll try to find it if you lost it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, that is adorable, i love it !!! i love all the colors


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> No no no, what 15%??? I gave you a 20% off coupon, use that! It should still work. I'll try to find it if you lost it.


Ughhh definitely lost it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

SHOPBNY is the code, gives 20% off!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> aww, that is adorable, i love it !!! i love all the colors


Elaine you need the pink one for your beautiful girls!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehe Zorana. i'm tempted but i'm gonna try not to. i still havent even used my new baby doe carrier yet


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> SHOPBNY is the code, gives 20% off!


You're the best! Bry will be happy to save $$$$$!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> You're the best! Bry will be happy to save $$$$$!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh I know I'm super! 



ccasion5:


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

How lovely! Looks very comfy.

I'd get red because white would be SO hard to keep clean.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

The little legs are so cute! I have my eye on a carrier right now but it's definitely not happening. My anniversary is in December. Damn. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Moonfall said:


> How lovely! Looks very comfy.
> 
> I'd get red because white would be SO hard to keep clean.


I totally agree!! It's so nice in white!! Too bad they don't make it in an animal print like leopard!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> The little legs are so cute! I have my eye on a carrier right now but it's definitely not happening. My anniversary is in December. Damn.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol, early present??! I know! The feet are to die for!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Krystal, what kind do you like?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

and...thanks for the idea guys  a new project to work on! ccasion5:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> and...thanks for the idea guys  a new project to work on! ccasion5:



Awesome! You better show it off once it's complete! I bet it'll look great.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Awesome! You better show it off once it's complete! I bet it'll look great.


absolutely! :laughing7:


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow that's so cute!!! I think pink!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

paynee's said:


> Wow that's so cute!!! I think pink!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Definitely pink if I had all girls but I have 2 boys too! Mojo would not forgive me if I put him in it!! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Krystal, what kind do you like?


I wanna see too Krystal!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> and...thanks for the idea guys  a new project to work on! ccasion5:


Yes please share!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Definitely pink if I had all girls but I have 2 boys too! Mojo would not forgive me if I put him in it!! Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Ah what a hey, get one of each!  :happy2:


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

We met a lil boy chi a few weeks )ago 2 yrs old but tiny!) He had an obsession with a tiny pink puppy tshirt! The girl said he carries it all around the house! Lol he even wore it in the pet show! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana, if you are worried about trying to keep your carrier clean, why don't 
you get mine? It's fake leather, so easy to clean, just wipe and go, look we even
put it on the dirty winter ground, it still comes out clean. It's a good carrier, JCLA, 
like the Chi tote you posted. I know I said I'm not fond of the zipper, but I don't
think I ever am in any carrier. But other than that it's really great, and no one
knows it's a carrier, it really looks like a purse.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yes please share!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


will do! :daisy:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Zorana, if you are worried about trying to keep your carrier clean, why don't
> you get mine? It's fake leather, so easy to clean, just wipe and go, look we even
> put it on the dirty winter ground, it still comes out clean. It's a good carrier, JCLA,
> like the Chi tote you posted. I know I said I'm not fond of the zipper, but I don't
> ...


I do love that carrier of yours! I have 3 now, that are all different and clean pretty easily. I love the chihuahua one bc it's so different from any of the ones I already have. I don't really need a new carrier but I can't resist this one! 
Thanks for sharing the photos! Xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I do love that carrier of yours! I have 3 now, that are all different and clean pretty easily. I love the chihuahua one bc it's so different from any of the ones I already have. I don't really need a new carrier but I can't resist this one!
> Thanks for sharing the photos! Xox
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App






What other ones do you have? I remember the purple Pet Flys...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

This is the one that I had my eye on...

Tory Burch Coated Canvas Dog Carrier

I think it would be a bit too big to just have Odie in though. I can dream though, can't I? I'm on the lookout for a hopefully less expensive carrier for my summer vacation.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Love it, so expensive!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I like that carrier, is lovely! I never bought it because the white never really convince me and that's the only one they sell around here. That red is stunning!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg so cute!!!! But the price 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That is very cute and looks so comfy! I like the pink one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh that is gorgeous!!! I'd be all over that if I used carriers often. My fave is the white.  Can't wait to see lil Mimi in there! 4 days????  Woooohoooo! :cheer:


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I love it in white but I would worry about getting it dirty but I'm bet you could scotch guard it.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> What other ones do you have? I remember the purple Pet Flys...


I have the purple pet flys, the tan wooflink Chanel looking quilted carrier, and juicy couture rugby carrier. I did have the velour grey leopard one by juicy couture but I sold it. 




































I forgot about this coach one I sold too










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> This is the one that I had my eye on...
> 
> Tory Burch Coated Canvas Dog Carrier
> 
> I think it would be a bit too big to just have Odie in though. I can dream though, can't I? I'm on the lookout for a hopefully less expensive carrier for my summer vacation.


Oh yes! I have seen this one! Sign up for their email, they have coupons once in a while!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Oh that is gorgeous!!! I'd be all over that if I used carriers often. My fave is the white.  Can't wait to see lil Mimi in there! 4 days????  Woooohoooo! :cheer:


4 days is right!!! I'll have my last set of weekly update photos tomorrow!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm so glad I'm not the only 1 with 'extra' carriers  we hav 2 & 1 in the mail atm! So excited!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

OK I have one carrier that certainly is functional but not pretty. I LOVE this one....in PINK! Tough, Prince can ride with Lady in a pink carrier.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> 4 days is right!!! I'll have my last set of weekly update photos tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm super excited with you!!! She truly is a stunner! And will only become more gorgeous as she matures. You picked a winner! She'll fit right in with your other 3 gorgeous Angels!! 

Can't wait for pics!!!! My fave part!!! :cheer:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm normally a "pink" person all the way. It's my absolute fave color. But that black on white is stunning!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

paynee's said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only 1 with 'extra' carriers  we hav 2 & 1 in the mail atm! So excited!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Please share when they come in!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I'm super excited with you!!! She truly is a stunner! And will only become more gorgeous as she matures. You picked a winner! She'll fit right in with your other 3 gorgeous Angels!!
> 
> Can't wait for pics!!!! My fave part!!! :cheer:


Awh thanks, that is so nice of you! I hope it's all true!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> OK I have one carrier that certainly is functional but not pretty. I LOVE this one....in PINK! Tough, Prince can ride with Lady in a pink carrier.


Haha, it's a very light pink, maybe he won't notice it??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I have the purple pet flys, the tan wooflink Chanel looking quilted carrier, and juicy couture rugby carrier. I did have the velour grey leopard one by juicy couture but I sold it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe....If you want to sell off the pink Wooflink one to make room for the new one you have a buyer in SC!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Hehe....If you want to sell off the pink Wooflink one to make room for the new one you have a buyer in SC!


It's tan, but is available is pink. To be honest, you're better off buying it online at doggie couture shop when they have 30% bc I paid full price for mine at a local boutique. I really should sell one but I can't decide which one! I love them all for different reasons!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana- Would two fit well in the carrier with the chihuahua on it? I do love that pink one. It might be a give away that you are carrying a dog into a store though!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I have the purple pet flys, the tan wooflink Chanel looking quilted carrier, and juicy couture rugby carrier. I did have the velour grey leopard one by juicy couture but I sold it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find the coach one? I am a coach addict!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Huly said:


> Where did you find the coach one? I am a coach addict!


Me too!! High 5!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Zorana- Would two fit well in the carrier with the chihuahua on it? I do love that pink one. It might be a give away that you are carrying a dog into a store though!


Here are the dimensions:
100% cotton canvas shell.
Dimensions: 10" high x 9" deep x 16" long.
Strap: 24"long, 1 1/2"wide, 10" drop.
Leash clip built into both linings should you choose to carry a small dog inside.
Leash clip size: 1 3/4". Strap length: 8 1/2". Strap width: 3/4".

I think two would fit. Definitely not a sneak your dog anywhere bag. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Where did you find the coach one? I am a coach addict!


I bought it on eBay, they are on there from time to time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That puppy carrier is to die for with the little feet!!! I absolutely LOVE the black and white because the dog just pops on the white, but you are right it might be hard to keep clean. Nothing bugs me worse than when my stuff looks used--then it's gone! The red is beautiful as well, and red is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ooh now that I see your wooflink carrier, I like that one too! Going to sign up for coupons at all of the dog boutiques. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What's your review on the wooflink? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

BTW, I love all your other carriers! You know me, especially the animal print one.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> What's your review on the wooflink?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really don't like the top! But it is beautiful!
I was thinking of buying the new mat black but the top part is still trowing me off, I may find another I like better.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I have the purple pet flys, the tan wooflink Chanel looking quilted carrier, and juicy couture rugby carrier. I did have the velour grey leopard one by juicy couture but I sold it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love all of them!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> What's your review on the wooflink?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really like it, it looks fancy and has lots of pockets, the only thing I don't like is that I feel like I have to be extra careful with it so I don't ruin or snag it. When I use my juicy one or the pet flys, I don't have to pay nearly as much attention to where I set it or if I bump into something. As for the top of it, I've never zipped mine, I tuck the top under the pad so you can see it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So bry got me the red one!! Yay!!! Can't wait to get it! Will post pics for sure! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait to see pics of all FOUR of your chis trying it out! 

I just received a 25% coupon code from posh puppy boutique and they have the wooflink in taupe but the shipping will be $60! Might have to think about this.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see pics of all FOUR of your chis trying it out!
> 
> I just received a 25% coupon code from posh puppy boutique and they have the wooflink in taupe but the shipping will be $60! Might have to think about this.


Try this! You will pay full price but shipping is free if you order on their website! 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> So bry got me the red one!! Yay!!! Can't wait to get it! Will post pics for sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Aww what a good boy! :daisy:
I'm happy for you! Can't wait to see pictures.
I loooove all of your other carriers too, all awesome.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> This is the one that I had my eye on...
> 
> Tory Burch Coated Canvas Dog Carrier
> 
> I think it would be a bit too big to just have Odie in though. I can dream though, can't I? I'm on the lookout for a hopefully less expensive carrier for my summer vacation.



I like that! Oh lala! :nhappy3:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Try this! You will pay full price but shipping is free if you order on their website!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang! I tried but it's expired. Thanks though! Looks like it would be cheaper to purchase through wooflink than posh puppy boutique, even without a coupon.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Dang! I tried but it's expired. Thanks though! Looks like it would be cheaper to purchase through wooflink than posh puppy boutique, even without a coupon.


Ughhh I didn't notice the expiration date. I'm sorry!!! 
I feel stupid now!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ughhh I didn't notice the expiration date. I'm sorry!!!
> I feel stupid now!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No worries!! I saw the date originally and thought maybe they won't notice and tried it anyway... haha. It's kind of crazy how it's $145 on posh puppy, and $120 from Wooflink. 

Anyway, I can't wait for you to get your bag! Do you know when it's going to arrive?


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

I am SO tempted to get the white one. I have never even taken Forrest out, except for the vets, do you guys take your dogs out for walks in these or is it mainly for vets trips etc?

There is one in the UK but it is double the price but I can get one from Bitch new york for cheaper and get it shipped.

It's a lot of money though and I don't know if he would use it. 

I am in love though.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

SamB said:


> I am SO tempted to get the white one. I have never even taken Forrest out, except for the vets, do you guys take your dogs out for walks in these or is it mainly for vets trips etc?
> 
> There is one in the UK but it is double the price but I can get one from Bitch new york for cheaper and get it shipped.
> 
> ...


Mainly for vet trips and if we go to downtown Chicago, for when the Babies get tired of walking!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> No worries!! I saw the date originally and thought maybe they won't notice and tried it anyway... haha. It's kind of crazy how it's $145 on posh puppy, and $120 from Wooflink.
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait for you to get your bag! Do you know when it's going to arrive?


Oh wow! That's crazy that they charge more!! 
It says it ships in 3-5 days so I'm hoping by next week sometime. I'm guessing shipping will be fast since it was $18! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Awww...that is total cuteness. It looks comfy!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh wow! That's crazy that they charge more!!
> It says it ships in 3-5 days so I'm hoping by next week sometime. I'm guessing shipping will be fast since it was $18!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm really putting some time into this and am trying to find a deal. I just found a ruff ruff carrier for $24.50! Not really my style, but I couldn't believe it was so cheap since it's around $90 on other sites. 

Someone buy it now!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am so trying to resist getting the pink one....I just really don't have mine in a bag that often.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I am so trying to resist getting the pink one....I just really don't have mine in a bag that often.


I don't use them very often in the winter but I use them a ton when it's warm out...like to the vet, to Starbucks, shopping (Chicago is super doggy friendly). This bag can be used as purse or tote too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I don't use them very often in the winter but I use them a ton when it's warm out...like to the vet, to Starbucks, shopping (Chicago is super doggy friendly). This bag can be used as purse or tote too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was wondering if it would work as a book tote?? I can definitely see how city life would require more use of a carrier.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I was wondering if it would work as a book tote?? I can definitely see how city life would require more use of a carrier.


I think so! Online there were photos of it being used as a tote instead of a dog carrier. Oh how I wish I lived in the city!! Chicago is about 40 minutes away but when we go, we like to spend the day and the chi's can't always keep up all day long!! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm excited to use one this summer on vacation. The place we go to is pretty dog friendly so it will give her a nice place to cuddle in and wait while we eat. I don't like her staying alone on the boat so I usually walk her/carry her everywhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

